# Oven cleaner!



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

This is a horrible subject I know! I had a new cooker at the beginning of January and vowed to keep it really clean! I figured a really good clean once a month and a quick wipe at other times would do it. Well, the once a month is here! I have just used Cif Oven Cleaner but it was rubbish  

Does anyone use anything that's really good? I don't really want to have to scrub too much, just wipe and hey presto it's all gone! I left this one for the time it said and it did get quite a bit of but not all. 

Thanks for your time reading htis extremely boring subject!  

Rachel


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi hun

If your wanting to really blitz it then i say oven pride all the way however its very strong in chemical so i would do it over night

it does work!

xxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I use bicarb of soda with vinegar - fizzes up and then you can wipe a lot off - its also cheap and you dont have to use loads of chemicals this way (although depending on how dirty it is might need elbow grease!)  Mine was awful!  Got loads off with this!

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where do you get oven pride from??  

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

You can get oven pride from Tesco and all other supermarkets. It is absolutely fantastic. DH is in the army, when we march out of the quarters, they have to be spotless and we use oven pride all the time. Make sure that you use the gloves supplied as it can be harsh on your skin. 

Tina xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Saila said:


> Where do you get oven pride from??
> 
> xxxx


Also wilkos sell it! i got it on a BOGOF

You can also get BBQ pride too!

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Mr Muscle oven cleaner is excellent - but is hideously chemical and you have to have LOADS of ventilation.  it does just wipe off though - and if your oven is new you shouldn't have years of grime to contend with!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone  

I brought the Cif one as it said there wasn't much fume from it but judging by your replies it seems that the fumey ones are the best!    I shall try something else and open all the windows!

Rachel x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

If Oven Pride is the one that comes in an Orange box, then its fab..... I love the fact they give you the bags to put your shelves in to clean to.....

 this is a truly awful thing to admit to, but the last place we lived I didnt clean the oven for years    yes yes I know disgusting... but the oven pride lifted everything of really easily I was amazed!! 

Safe to say I have kept my new oven clean because its mine


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

fidge snap i am an oven minger !!! will have to do it sooon tho !!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou F said:


> fidge snap i am an oven minger !!! will have to do it sooon tho !!!


  

Such a phrase!!

You should get some of that Oven pride stuff, it truly works miracles!! there is an Oven god


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

I would recommend the Mr Muscle one but make sure you spray whilst holding your breath and put some newspaper on the floor incase anything drips.  And open the windows.  It does do a good job.

Also there is a product (can't remember the name of it) for the shelves, you put them in a bag and add the solution and leave them to soak for a while and it removes everything from the shelves.

x x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

*Scooby* said:


> Also there is a product (can't remember the name of it) for the shelves, you put them in a bag and add the solution and leave them to soak for a while and it removes everything from the shelves.
> 
> x x


That is called Oven Pride  

Tina xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tina xx said:


> *Scooby* said:
> 
> 
> > Also there is a product (can't remember the name of it) for the shelves, you put them in a bag and add the solution and leave them to soak for a while and it removes everything from the shelves.
> ...


Thanks Tina, you can tell its a while since I last used it


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I used it last week   We are letting our house from someone we know and you wouldn't believe how much grease was on the bottom of the oven. It was so bad, there was about half a centimeter of grease     Oven pride was so good that I didn't have to scrub and it doesn't have much fumes either.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Definately getting some of this this weekend! 

Not that my oven needs it but the shelves do  

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

would definately recommend the oven liner stuff that goes on the bottom of the oven (can only use if you have no heating elements on the base of your oven) but it collects all the bits and bits that overflow etc.. and really helps to keep it clean..think it is available through betterware or one of those mags..

I always end up choking with Mr Muscle so must try the Oven Pride one. I sold my cooker yesterday as I have moved somewhere with no gas and it was a dual fuel one..and they said it looked like new and it was 5 years old so it was worth keeping it nice and I got £250 for it ..so that is going towards a new one ..does anyone have an elec cooker they can recommend ..I would like one of these ones with instant heat on the hobs ..induction? but don't know anyone who has had one ..but thought it would be the next best thing to a gas hob ..any advice gratefully rec'd.

Cat x


----------

